# Low buck AR



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This my little DPMS Oracle that I picked up recently. This could be considered a "before" picture. The after picture will be posted after Spend a few bucks on only the most necessary accessories to make it a bit more practical.
GW


----------

